# 2012 Art Contest: Master Class Progress thread



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2012)

This thread is for everyone who is entering the art contest in the Master Class. Master Class is defined as someone who has more skill than your average Joe, maybe a Rembrandt or Rockwell.

Post some pics of your progress, what you are using and maybe a bit about your background in art.

*One Request*: Unlike the Group Builds which have a dedicated section, I don't want to clog up the Off Topic section with numerous threads. So post your stuff. Plus you get everyone admiring your work and it won't be lost among the threads.

Gentlemen, start your pencils!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2012)

Am I right in thinking, from what I've heard, that First Prize is a night out with Jan, with 2nd Prize being _two_ nights out with Jan ......


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 9, 2012)

Well in that case, I'm definitely out!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Am I right in thinking, from what I've heard, that First Prize is a night out with Jan, with 2nd Prize being _two_ nights out with Jan ......



Thats for those in last place.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2012)

If that's the prize I stay'in outta this contest.


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2012)

Takes more than that to scare me!!! (bring your best tartan Jan!) 

I'll be entering in this class shortly, just finishing the car sketch first.


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 10, 2012)

me too, just so bloomin busy at the mo, wanted to do a new one!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Thats for those in last place.


----------



## paletteone (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is my concept preliminary sketch for my P-40 piece. I would like to portray either George Welch or Kenneth Taylor on December 7, 1941 as they each shot down two Vals. Sometimes their aircraft have been portrayed with the squadron numerical insignia and sometimes they haven't so I'm not certain whether or not to do that. Welch's aircraft usually has 160 when the insignia is portrayed, and Taylor's aircraft has 155. I would like to do this piece in pastel.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice work Palletteone!


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2012)

With Aaron -looks great already mate!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2012)

Now THATS what we're talkin' about!!!! Excellent!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep, great start to the thread!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice, looking forward to seeing some more.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 12, 2012)

I wanted to introduce a human element into my submission, ..I did start with a couple, but decided it was completely naff. Nice idea, I just didnt execute it very well!
So.. staying on track with the airbase ,and sticking to just one person came up with this.


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 12, 2012)

..and a close up


----------



## A4K (Jul 12, 2012)

Bloody hell, those are fantastic Matt!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd like to see how you got to that point in the pic. Love to see how you 'progress' using the CG stuff.

Understand that the judges will be looking at composition and progress as to how a pic came about. Its going to be a level playing field for all!


BTW - GREAT looking pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice work there!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2012)

Those are pretty impressive!


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 12, 2012)

hey, cheers guys!

Njaco, I'll post some WIP pics next time - I kinda blasted through these fairly rapidly and didnt save as I was going along.. which is a very bad habit of mine.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2012)

No worries. We just want to see how you guys make these great pics!


----------



## paletteone (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice work, I like the color scheme and the dramatic lighting!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2012)

Nicely done that's for sure!


----------



## blobs (Jul 13, 2012)

hi guys
not that keen on comps, but like the aircraft.
my feeble two-peneth.
CG
plain over exposed.
regards
blobs


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks lads!
Blobs, that's an awesome bit of modelling there mate I particularly like the top image. I'd like to see that rendered as a black n white cut-away.. is that poss?


----------



## A4K (Jul 14, 2012)

Great work Blobs, and 'feeble' my @ss!

CG is not my field at all, I'm constantly amazed at the details and shading you guys can create with the computer!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice Blobs!....er....renderings.....sounds better...


----------



## paletteone (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's the complete pencil drawing which I will use to model the color piece on which I would like to render in pastels. I "framed" the P-40 with background smoke to get across the setting as well as to help accentuate the reflections on the aircraft.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 17, 2012)

What a job you done there matey. Bravo.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 17, 2012)

Outstanding Mr. Coffee, MJB is a coffee brand in the U.S.
I do CAD work, but That is the ultimate. Brilliant.


----------



## A4K (Jul 17, 2012)

Love that sketch Paletteone!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2012)

Sweet! I like that very much....


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mr Coffee, that can be my reservoir dogs name  
Thanks mate, glad you liked my bit o work.

Awesome sketch Paletteone!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lovely...


----------



## paletteone (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the favourable comments! Here is the final work in colour. Pastel on paper.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2012)

Lovely work!


----------



## A4K (Aug 8, 2012)

Sure is! VERY nice work mate!


----------



## nagoya_triangle (Aug 8, 2012)

That's really great. Have you done other aviation artwork in the past?


----------



## paletteone (Aug 8, 2012)

nagoya_triangle said:


> That's really great. Have you done other aviation artwork in the past?



Thanks all for the kind comments! I've done a variety of work, mostly automotive or aviation themed, but also portraits. I'm more or less a hobbyist but I wouldn't mind seeing my art get to the point where I could earn a living from it. Easier said than done though! I have some work on Flickr.

Flickr: paletteone's Photostream


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2012)

Those are nice fellas!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah man... just wonderful.


----------



## KoJo (Aug 11, 2012)

Awesome job on the pastel work!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2012)

Love what you did with the pastels and how you improved the accuracy of the picture by removing the port side exhaust stubs! Beautiful!


----------



## mjb11800 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gets my vote  
Beautiful.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2012)

One more week before judging starts - get your finishing touches on your pics and post'em!


----------

